# Printing colors on darks



## flipp43420 (Mar 24, 2016)

So I have been trying to to get full color prints on dark garments and I'd like advice on the best way to achieve this??? I have done heat transfers, and I wasnt satisfied with the quality. Seems screen printing limits the amount of colors you can use. Sublimation is cool but expensive for low quantities, and you have to fill out the whole shirt with graphic or ink. What I'd like to achieve is something similar to the full color band tee's you see at Hot Topic printed on black shirts. Any Advice??


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

if you dont want sublimation and rubbrized then the best option is sticker printing just try it out


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

Screen printing does limit your colors, but depending on the image, full color images can be screen printed on dark garments using your plastisol inks with _simulated process printing_.

The main issue with getting bright prints on dark garments is the viscosity and translucence of the inks; while advertised as "opaque," plastisol inks are still somewhat translucent. That's why white underbases are used - to give the inks a "white background," the same as if they were being printed on white garments. 

This is why sublimation can become problematic as well - the transfers simply aren't opaque enough. To be fair though, I've had some really good success in the past with heat transfers on dark garments with the press temp set at about 400 degrees and pressing them for about 10 seconds. But as you say, you're limited on print area. 

My biggest gripe with sublimation and heat transfer is their life spans suck compared to screen printed spot color inks.


----------

